# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  الدستور اللبناني

## هيثم الفقى

استناد
معدل بموجب :
القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927
والقانون الدستوري الصادر في 08/05/1929 
والقرار رقم 129 (1) تاريخ 18/03/1943
والقانون الدستوري الصادر في 09/11/1943
والقانون الدستوري الصادر في 07/12/1943
والقانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/01/1947 
والقانون الدستوري (2) الصادر في 22/05/1948
والقانون الدستوري (3) الصادر في 24/04/1976
والقانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/09/1990

(1) (ان القرار رقم 129 تاريخ 18/03/1943 صادر عن المفوض السامي الفرنسي).
(2) (ان القانون الدستوري الصادر في 22/05/1948 يتعلق بتعديل مؤقت للمادة 49 من الدستور).
(3) (ان القانون الدستوري الصادر في 24/04/1976 يتعلق بتعديل مؤقت للمادة 49 من الدستور).


الباب الاول
احكام اساسية
مقدمة الدستور
مقدمة
اضيفت هذه المقدمة بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 الصادر في 21/9/1990 .
أ _ لبنان وطن سيد حر مستقل، وطن نهائي لجميع أبنائه، واحد أرضا وشعبا ومؤسسات، في حدوده المنصوص عنها في هذا الدستور والمعترف بها دوليا.
ب _ لبنان عربي الهوية والانتماء، وهو عضو مؤسس وعامل في جامعة الدول العربية وملتزم مواثيقها، كما هو عضو مؤسس وعامل في منظمة الامم المتحدة وملتزم مواثيقها والاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان. وتجسد الدولة هذه المبادئ في جميع الحقول والمجالات دون استثناء.
ج _ لبنان جمهورية ديمقراطية برلمانية، تقوم على احترام الحريات العامة، وفي طليعتها حرية الرأي والمعتقد، وعلى العدالة الاجتماعية والمساواة في الحقوق والواجبات بين جميع المواطنين دون تمايز او تفصيل.
د _ الشعب مصدر السلطات وصاحب السيادة يمارسها عبر المؤسسات الدستورية. 
ه_ النظام قائم على مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات وتوازنها وتعاونها.
و _ النظام الاقتصادي حر يكفل المبادرة الفردية والملكية الخاصة.
ز _ الانماء المتوازن للمناطق ثقافيا واجتماعيا واقتصاديا ركن اساسي من أركان وحدة الدولة واستقرار النظام.
ح _ الغاء الطائفية السياسية هدف وطني أساسي يقتضي العمل على تحقيقه وفق خطة مرحلية.
ط _ أرض لبنان أرض واحدة لكل اللبنانين . فلكل لبناني الحق في الاقامة على أي جزء منها والتمتع به في ظل سيادة القانون، فلا فرز للشعب على أساس أي انتماء كان، ولا تجزئة ولا تقسيم ولا توطين. 
ي _ لا شرعية لأي سلطة تناقض ميثاق العيش المشترك.

الفصل الاول
في الدولة واراضيها
المادة 1
عدل نص المادة الأولى بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 9/11/1943 على الوجه التالي :
لبنان دولة مستقلة ذات وحدة لا تتجزأ وسيادة تامة. اما حدوده فهي التي تحده حاليا :
شمالا : من مصب النهر الكبير على خط يرافق مجرى النهر الى نقطة اجتماعه بوادي خالد الصاب فيه على علو جسر القمر.
شرقا : خط القمة الفاصل بين وادي خالد ووادي نهر العاصي (أورنت) مارابقرى معيصرة_
حربعاتة _ هيت _ ابش _ فيصان على علو قريتي برينا ومطريا، وهذا الخط تابع حدود قضاء بعلبك الشمالية من الجهة الشمالية الشرقية والجهة الجنوبية الشرقية ثم حدود اقضية بعلبك والبقاع وحاصبيا وراشيا الشرقية.
جنوبا : حدود قضاءي صور ومرجعيون الجنوبية الحالية.
غربا : البحر المتوسط.

المادة 2
لا يجوز التخلي عن أحد أقسام الأراضي اللبنانية او التنازل عنه.

المادة 3
لا يجوز تعديل حدود المناطق الإدارية الا بموجب قانون.

المادة 4
لبنان الكبير جمهورية عاصمته بيروت.

المادة 5
عدل نص المادة 5 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 7/12/1943 على الوجه التالي :
العلم اللبناني أحمر فأبيض فأحمر أقساما أفقية تتوسط الارزة القسم الابيض بلون اخضر. اما حجم القسم الابيض فيساوي حجم القسمين الاحمرين معا. واما الارزة فهي في الوسط يلامس رأسها القسم الاحمر العلوي وتلامس قاعدتها القسم الاحمر السفلي ويكون حجم الارزة موازيا لثلث حجم القسم الابيض.

الفصل الثاني
في اللبنانيين وحقوقهم وواجباتهم
المادة 6
ان الجنسية اللبنانية وطريقة اكتسابها وحفظها وفقدانها تحدد بمقتضى القانون.

المادة 7
كل اللبنانيين سواء لدى القانون وهم يتمتعون بالسواء بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية ويتحملون الفرائض والواجبات العامة دون ما فرق بينهم.

المادة 8
الحرية الشخصية مصونة وفي حمى القانون ولا يمكن ان يقبض على احد او يحبس او يوقف الا وفاقا لاحكام القانون ولا يمكن تحديد جرم او تعيين عقوبة الا بمقتضى القانون.

المادة 9
حرية الاعتقاد مطلقة والدولة بتأديتها فروض الاجلال لله تعالى تحترم جميع الاديان والمذاهب وتكفل حرية اقامة الشعائر الدينية تحت حمايتها على ان لا يكون في ذلك اخلال في النظام العام وهي تضمن أيضا للاهلين على اختلاف مللهم احترام نظام الاحوال الشخصية والمصالح الدينية.

المادة 10
التعليم حر ما لم يخل بالنظام العام او ينافي الآداب او يتعرض لكرامة أحد الاديان او المذاهب ولا يمكن ان تمس حقوق الطوائف من جهة انشاء مدارسها الخاصة، على ان تسير في ذلك وفاقا للانظمة العامة التي تصدرها الدولة في شأن المعارف العمومية.

المادة 11
عدل نص المادة 11 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 9/11/1943 على الوجه التالي:
اللغة العربية هي اللغة الوطنية الرسمية. اما اللغة الفرنسية فتحدد الاحوال التي تستعمل بها بموجب قانون.

المادة 12
لكل لبناني الحق في تولي الوظائف العامة لا ميزة لأحد على الآخر الا من حيث الاستحقاق والجدارة حسب الشروط التي ينص عليها القانون.
وسيوضع نظام خاص يضمن حقوق الموظفين في الدوائر التي ينتمون اليها.

المادة 13
حرية ابداء الرأي قولا وكتابة وحرية الطباعة وحرية الاجتماع وحرية تأليف الجمعيات كلها مكفولة ضمن دائرة القانون.

المادة 14
للمنزل حرمة ولا يسوغ لأحد الدخول اليه الا في الأحوال والطرق المبينة في القانون.

المادة 15
الملكية في حمى القانون فلا يجوز ان ينزع عن أحد ملكه الا لأسباب المنفعة العامة في الاحوال المنصوص عليها في القانون وبعد تعويضه منه تعويضا عادلا.

الباب الثاني
السلطات
الفصل الاول
احكام عامة
المادة 16
عدل نص المادة 16 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
تتولى السلطة المشترعة هيئة واحدة هي مجلس النواب.

المادة 17
عدل نص المادة 17 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 ، ثم عدل بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي:
تناط السلطة الاجرائية بمجلس الوزراء .وهو يتولاها وفقا لاحكام هذا الدستور.

المادة 18
عدل نص المادة 18 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 ، ثم عدل بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي:
لمجلس النواب ومجلس الوزراء حق اقتراح القوانين. ولا ينشر قانون ما لم يقره مجلس النواب.

المادة 19
عدل نص المادة 19 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 ، ثم عدل بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي : 
ينشأ مجلس دستوري لمراقبة دستورية القوانين والبت في النزاعات والطعون الناشئة عن الانتخابات الرئاسية والنيابية. يعود حق مراجعة هذا المجلس في ما يتعلق بمراقبة دستورية القوانين الى كل من رئيس الجمهورية ومجلس النواب ورئيس مجلس الوزراء او الى عشرة أعضاء من مجلس النواب، والى رؤساء الطوائف المعترف بها قانونا في ما يتعلق حصرا بالأحوال الشخصية وحرية المعتقد وممارسة الشعائر الدينية وحرية التعليم الديني.
تحدد قواعد تنظيم المجلس وأصول العمل فيه وكيفية تشكيله ومراجعته بموجب قانون.

المادة 20
السلطة القضائية تتولاها المحاكم على اختلاف درجاتها واختصاصاتها ضمن نظام ينص عليه القانون ويحفظ بموجبه للقضاء وللمتقاضين الضمانات اللازمة.
أما شروط الضمانة القضائية وحدودها فيعينها القانون. والقضاة مستقلون في اجراء وظيفتهم وتصدر القرارات والاحكام من قبل كل المحاكم وتنفذ باسم الشعب اللبناني.

المادة 21
لكل وطني لبناني بلغ من العمر احدى وعشرين سنة كاملة حق في ان يكون ناخبا على ان تتوفر فيه الشروط المطلوبة بمقتضى قانون الانتخاب.

الفصل الثاني
السلطة المشترعة
المادة 22
الغي نص المادة 22 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 ، ثم وضع النص التالي مكان النص الملغى، بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 :
مع انتخاب اول مجلس نواب على أساس وطني لا طائفي يستحدث مجلس للشيوخ تتمثل فيه جميع العائلات الروحية وتنحصر صلاحياته في القضايا المصيرية.

المادة 23
الغي نص المادة 23 بموجب المادة 50 من القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 .

المادة 24
عدل نص المادة 24 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 وبالقرار رقم 129 تاريخ 18/3/1943 وبالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 على الوجه التالي :
يتألف مجلس النواب من نواب منتخبين يكون عددهم وكيفية انتخابهم وفاقا لقوانين الانتخاب المرعية الاجراء.
اضيف النص التالي الى المادة 24 بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 
والى ان يضع مجلس النواب قانون انتخاب خارج القيد الطائفي، توزع المقاعد النيابية وفقا للقواعد الآتية : 
أ _ بالتساوي بين المسيحيين والمسلمين.
ب _ نسبيا بين طوائف كل من الفئتين.
ج _ نسبيا بين المناطق.
وبصورة استثنائية، ولمرة واحدة، تملأ بالتعيين دفعة واحدة وبأكثرية الثلثين من قبل حكومة الوفاق الوطني، المقاعد النيابية الشاغرة بتاريخ نشر هذا القانون والمقاعد التي تستحدث في قانون الانتخاب، تطبيقا للتساوي بين المسيحيين والمسلمين، وفقا لوثيقة الوفاق الوطني. ويحدد قانون الانتخاب دقائق تطبيق هذه المادة.

المادة 25
عدل نص المادة 25 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 على الوجه التالي:
اذا حل مجلس النواب وجب ان يشتمل قرار الحل على دعوة لاجراء انتخابات جديدة وهذه الانتخابات تجري وفقا للمادة 24 وتنتهي في مدة لا تتجاوز الثلاثة أشهر.

الفصل الثالث
احكام عام
المادة 26
عدل نص المادة 26 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالــي :
بيروت مركز الحكومة ومجلس النواب.

المادة 27
عدل نص المادة 27 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 وبالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 على الوجه التالي :
عضو مجلس النواب يمثل الأمة جمعاء ولا يجوز ان تربط وكالته بقيد او شرط من قبل منتخبيه.

المادة 28
عدل نص المادة 28 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 8/5/1929 على الوجه التالي:
يجوز الجمع بين النيابة ووظيفة الوزارة. اما الوزراء فيجوز انتقاؤهم من اعضاء المجلس النيابي او من اشخاص خارجين عنه او من كليهما.

المادة 29
عدل نص المادة 29 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
ان الاحوال التي تفقد معها الاهلية للنيابة يعينها القانون.

المادة 30
عدل نص المادة 30 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 وبالقرار رقم 129 تاريخ 18/3/1943 وبالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 على الوجه التالي :
للنواب وحدهم الحق بالفصل في صحة نيابتهم ولا يجوز ابطال انتخاب نائب ما الا بغالبية الثلثين من مجموع الأعضاء.
اضيف النص التالي الى المادة 30 بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990:
تلغى هذه المادة حكما فور انشاء المجلس الدستوري ووضع القانون المتعلق به موضع التنفيذ.

المادة 31
عدل نص المادة 31 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
كل اجتماع يعقده المجلس في غير المواعيد القانونية يعد باطلا حكما ومخالفا للقانون.

المادة 32
عدل نص المادة 32 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
يجتمع المجلس في كل سنة في عقدين عاديين فالعقد الأول يبتدئ يوم الثلاثاء الذي يلي الخامس عشر من شهر اذار وتتوالى جلساته حتى نهاية شهر ايار والعقد الثاني يبتدئ يوم الثلاثاء الذي يلي الخامس عشر من شهر تشرين الأول وتخصص جلساته بالبحث في الموازنة والتصويت عليها قبل كل عمل آخر وتدوم مدة العقد الى آخر السنة.

المادة 33
عدل نص المادة 33 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 ، ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
ان افتتاح العقود العادية واختتامها يجريان حكما في المواعيد المبينة في المادة الثانية والثلاثين. ولرئيس الجمهورية، بالاتفاق مع رئيس الحكومة ان يدعو مجلس النواب الى عقود استثنائية بمرسوم يحدد افتتاحها واختتامها وبرنامجها. وعلى رئيس الجمهورية، دعوة المجلس الى عقود استثنائية اذا طلبت ذلك الأكثرية المطلقة من مجموع اعضائه.

المادة 34
عدل نص المادة 34 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
لا يكون اجتماع المجلس قانونيا ما لم تحضره الأكثرية من الأعضاء الذين يؤلفونه وتتخذ القرارات بغالبية الأصوات. واذا تعادلت الأصوات سقط المشروع المطروح للمناقشة.

المادة 35
عدل نص المادة 35 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
جلسات المجلس علنية على ان له ان يجتمع في جلسات سرية بناء على طلب الحكومة او خمسة من اعضائه وله ان يقرر اعادة المناقشة في جلسة علنية في المبحث نفسه.

المادة 36
تعطى الآراء بالتصويت الشفوي او بطريقة القيام والجلوس الا في الحالة التي يراد فيها الانتخاب فتعطى الآراء بطريقة الاقتراع السري اما فيما يختص بالقوانين عموما او بالاقتراع على مسألة الثقة فان الآراء تعطى دائما بالمناداة على الاعضاء باسمائهم وبصوت عال.

المادة 37
عدل نص المادة 37 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 وبالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 8/5/1929 على الوجه التالي :
حق طلب عدم الثقة مطلق لكل نائب في العقود العادية وفي العقود الاستثنائية ولا تجري المناقشة في هذا الطلب ولا يقترع عليه الا بعد انقضاء خمسة ايام على الأقل من ايداعه امام عمدة المجلس وابلاغه الوزراء المقصودين بذلك.

المادة 38
عدل نص المادة 38 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
كل اقتراح قانون لم ينل موافقة المجلس لا يمكن ان يطرح ثانية للبحث في العقد نفسه.

المادة 39
عدل نص المادة 39 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
لا يجوز اقامة دعوى جزائية على أي عضو من اعضاء المجلس بسبب الآراء والافكار التي يبديها مدة نيابته.

المادة 40
عدل نص المادة 40 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
لا يجوز في اثناء دور الانعقاد اتخاذ اجراءات جزائية نحو أي عضو من اعضاء المجلس او القاء القبض عليه اذا اقترف جرما جزائيا الا باذن المجلس ما خلا حالة التلبس بالجريمة (الجرم المشهود).

المادة 41
عدل نص المادة 41 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 وبالقرار رقم 129 تاريخ 18/3/1943 وبالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 على الوجه التالي :
اذا خلا مقعد في المجلس يجب الشروع في انتخاب الخلف في خلال شهرين، ولا تتجاوز نيابة العضو الجديد اجل نيابة العضو القديم الذي يحل محله. 
اما اذا خلا المقعد في المجلس قبل انتهاء عهد نيابته بأقل من ستة أشهر فلا يعمد الى انتخاب خلف.

المادة 42
عدل نص المادة 42 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 وبالقرار رقم 129 تاريخ 18/3/1943 وبالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 على الوجه التالي :
تجري الانتخابات العامة لتجديد هيئة المجلس في خلال الستين يوما السابقة لانتهاء مدة النيابة.

المادة 43
عدل نص المادة 43 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
للمجلس ان يضع نظامه الداخلي.

المادة 44
عدل نص المادة 44 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 وبالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 , ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
في كل مرة يجدد المجلس انتخابه يجتمع برئاسة اكبر اعضائه سنا ويقوم العضوان الأصغر سنا بينهم بوظيفة أمين. ويعمد الى انتخاب الرئيس ونائب الرئيس لمدة ولاية المجلس كل منهما على حدة بالاقتراع السري وبالغالبية المطلقة من أصوات المقترعين . وتبنى النتيجة في دورة اقتراع ثالثة على الغالبية النسبية، واذا تساوت الأصوات فالأكبر سنا يعد منتخبا.
وفي كل مرة يجدد المجلس انتخابه، وعند افتتاح عقد تشرين الأول من كل عام، يعمد المجلس الى انتخاب أمينين بالاقتراع السري وفقا للغالبية المنصوص عنها في الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة.
للمجلس، ولمرة واحدة، بعد عامين من انتخاب رئيسه ونائب رئيسه، وفي أول جلسة يعقدها ، ان ينزع الثقة من رئيسه او نائبه بأكثرية الثلثين من مجموع اعضائه بناء على عريضة يوقعها عشرة نواب على الأقل. وعلى المجلس، في هذه الحالة، ان يعقد على الفور جلسة لملء المركز الشاغر.

المادة 45
عدل نص المادة 45 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
ليس لاعضاء المجلس حق الاقتراع ما لم يكونوا حاضرين في الجلسة ولا يجوز التصويت وكالة.

المادة 46
عدل نص المادة 46 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
للمجلس دون سواه ان يحفظ النظام في داخله بواسطة رئيسه.

المادة 47
عدل نص المادة 47 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10 1927 على الوجه التالي :
لا يجوز تقديم العرائض الى المجلس الا خطيا ولا يجوز تقديم العرائض بصورة شفوية او دفاعية.

المادة 48
عدل نص المادة 48 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :التعويضات التي يتناولها اعضاء المجلس تحدد بقانون.

الفصل الرابع
السلطة الاجرائية
اولا : رئيس الجمهورية
المادة 49
عدل نص المادة 49 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 وبالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 8/5/1929 والقانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947، ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
رئيس الجمهورية هو رئيس الدولة ورمز وحدة الوطن. يسهر على احترام الدستور والمحافظة على استقلال لبنان ووحدته وسلامة أراضيه وفقا لاحكام الدستور. يرئس المجلس الاعلى للدفاع، وهو القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة التي تخضع لسلطة مجلس الوزراء.
ينتخب رئيس الجمهورية بالاقتراع السري بغالبية الثلثين من مجلس النواب في الدورة الأولى، ويكتفي بالغالبية المطلقة في دورات الاقتراع التي تلي. وتدوم رئاسته ست سنوات ولا تجوز اعادة انتخابه الا بعد ست سنوات لانتهاء ولايته. ولا يجوز انتخاب أحد لرئاسة الجمهورية ما لم يكن حائزا على الشروط التي تؤهله للنيابة وغير المانعة لاهلية الترشيح.
كما انه لا يجوز انتخاب القضاة وموظفي الفئة الأولى، وما يعادلها في جميع الادارات العامة والمؤسسات العامة وسائر الاشخاص المعنويين في القانون العام مدة قيامهم بوظيفتهم وخلال السنتين اللتين تليان تاريخ استقالتهم وانقطاعهم فعليا عن وظيفتهم او تاريخ احالتهم على التقاعد.
اضيف الى المادة 49 من الدستور فقرة جديدة تتعلق بتمديد ولاية رئيس الجمهورية لمدة ثلاث سنوات ، بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 462 تاريخ 19/10/1995 ،التالي نصه :
-لمرة واحدة وبصورة استثنائية ، تستمر ولاية رئيس الجمهورية الحالي ثلاث سنوات تنتهي في الثالث والعشرين من تشرين الثاني 1998- .
-لمرة واحدة، وبصورة استثنائية، يجوز انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية من القضاة او موظفي الفئة الاولى، وما يعادلها في جميع الادارات العامة والمؤسسات العامة وسائر الاشخاص المعنويين في القانون العام.-


المادة 50
عندما يقبض رئيس الجمهورية على ازمة الحكم عليه ان يحلف امام البرلمان يمين الاخلاص للامة والدستور بالنص التالي :
-أحلف بالله العظيم اني احترم دستور الامة اللبنانية وقوانينها واحفظ استقلال الوطن اللبناني وسلامة اراضيه-.

المادة 51
عدل نص المادة 51 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 وبالقانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
يصدر رئيس الجمهورية القوانين وفق المهل المحددة في الدستور بعد ان يكون وافق عليها المجلس، ويطلب نشرها، وليس له ان يدخل تعديلا عليها او ان يعفى أحدا من التقيد باحكامها.

المادة 52
عدل نص المادة 52 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 وبالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 9/11/1943 ، ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
يتولى رئيس الجمهورية المفاوضة في عقد المعاهدات الدولية وابرامها بالاتفاق مع رئيس الحكومة. ولا تصبح مبرمة الا بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء. وتطلع الحكومة مجلس النواب عليها حينما تمكنها من ذلك مصلحة البلاد وسلامة الدولة. اما المعاهدات التي تنطوي على شروط تتعلق بمالية الدولة والمعاهدات التجارية وسائر المعاهدات التي لا يجوز فسخها سنة فسنة، فلا يمكن ابرامها الا بعد موافقة مجلس النواب.

المادة 53
عدل نص المادة 53 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 وبالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 ، ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
1 _ يترأس رئيس الجمهورية مجلس الوزراء عندما يشاء دون ان يشارك في التصويت.
2 _ يسمي رئيس الجمهورية رئيس الحكومة المكلف بالتشاور مع رئيس مجلس النواب استنادا الى استشارات نيابية ملزمة يطلعه رسميا على نتائجها.
3 _ يصدر مرسوم تسمية رئيس مجلس الوزراء منفردا.
4 _ يصدر بالاتفاق مع رئيس مجلس الوزراء مرسوم تشكيل الحكومة ومراسيم قبول استقالة الوزراء او اقالتهم.
5 _ يصدر منفردا المراسيم بقبول استقالة الحكومة او اعتبارها مستقيلة.
6_ يحيل مشاريع القوانين التي ترفع اليه من مجلس الوزراء الى مجلس النواب.
7 _ يعتمد السفراء ويقبل اعتمادهم.
8 _ يرئس الحفلات الرسمية ويمنح أوسمة الدولة بمرسوم.
9 _ يمنح العفو الخاص بمرسوم . اما العفو الشامل فلا يمنح الا بقانون.
10 _ يوجه عندما تقتضي الضرورة رسائل الى مجلس النواب.
11 _ يعرض أي أمر من الأمور الطارئة على مجلس الوزراء من خارج جدول الأعمال.
12 _ يدعو مجلس الوزراء استثنائيا كلما رأى ذلك ضروريا بالاتفاق مع رئيس الحكومة.

المادة 54
عدل نص المادة 54 بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالـي :
مقررات رئيس الجمهورية يجب ان يشترك معه في التوقيع عليها رئيس الحكومة والوزير او الوزراء المختصون ما خلا مرسوم تسمية رئيس الحكومة ومرسوم قبول استقالة الحكومة او اعتبارها مستقيلة.
اما مرسوم اصدار القوانين فيشترك معه في التوقيع عليه رئيس الحكومة.

المادة 55
عدل نص المادة 55 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 وبالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 8/5/1929 ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
يعود لرئيس الجمهورية، في الحالات المنصوص عنها في المادتين 65و 77 من هذا الدستور، الطلب الى مجلس الوزراء حل مجلس النواب قبل انتهاء عهد النيابة . فاذا قرر مجلس الوزراء ، بناء على ذلك، حل المجلس، يصدر رئيس الجمهورية مرسوم الحل، وفي هذه الحالة تجتمع الهيئات الانتخابية، وفقا لاحكام المادة الخامسة والعشرين من الدستور ويدعى المجلس الجديد للاجتماع في خلال الايام الخمسة عشر التي تلي اعلان الانتخاب.
تستمر هيئة مكتب المجلس في تصريف الاعمال حتى انتخاب مجلس جديد.
وفي حال عدم اجراء الانتخابات ضمن المهلة المنصوص عنها في المادة الخامسة والعشرين من الدستور يعتبر مرسوم الحل باطلا وكأنه لم يكن ويستمر مجلس النواب في ممارسة سلطاته وفقا لاحكام الدستور.

المادة 56
عدل نص المادة 56 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 ، ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
يصدر رئيس الجمهورية القوانين التي تمت عليها الموافقة النهائية في خلال شهر بعد احالتها الى الحكومة ويطلب نشرها .
اما القوانين التي يتخذ المجلس قرارا بوجوب استعجال اصدارها، فيجب عليه ان يصدرها في خلال خمسة ايام ويطلب نشرها.
وهو يصدر المراسيم ويطلب نشرها، وله حق الطلب الى مجلس الوزراء اعادة النظر في أي قرار من القرارات التي يتخذها المجلس خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ ايداعه رئاسة الجمهورية. واذا أصر مجلس الوزراء على القرار المتخذ او انقضت المهلة دون اصدار المرسوم او اعادته يعتبر القرار او المرسوم نافذا حكما ووجب نشره.

المادة 57
عدل نص المادة 57 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 ، ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
لرئيس الجمهورية، بعد اطلاع مجلس الوزراء حق طلب اعادة النظر في القانون مرة واحدة ضمن المهلة المحددة لاصداره ولا يجوز ان يرفض طلبه. وعندما يستعمل الرئيس حقه هذا يصبح في حل من اصدار القانون الى ان يوافق عليه المجلس بعد مناقشة اخرى في شأنه، واقراره بالغالبية المطلقة من مجموع الاعضاء الذين يؤلفون المجلس قانونا.
وفي حال انقضاء المهلة دون اصدار القانون او اعادته يعتبر القانون نافذا حكما ووجب نشره.

المادة 58
عدل نص المادة 58 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 ، ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
كل مشروع قانون تقرر الحكومة كونه مستعجلا بموافقة مجلس الوزراء مشيرة الى ذلك في مرسوم الاحالة يمكن لرئيس الجمهورية بعد مضي أربعين يوما من طرحه على المجلس، وبعد ادراجه في جدول أعمال جلسة عامة وتلاوته فيها ومضي هذه المهلة دون ان يبت به، ان يصدر مرسوما قاضيا بتنفيذه بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء.

المادة 59
عدل نص المادة 59 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
لرئيس الجمهورية تأجيل انعقاد المجلس الى امد لا يتجاوز شهرا واحدا وليس له ان يفعل ذلك مرتين في العقد الواحد.

المادة 60
عدل نص المادة 60 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 على الوجه التالي:
لا تبعة على رئيس الجمهورية حال قيامه بوظيفته الا عند خرقه الدستور او في حال الخيانة العظمى.
اما التبعة فيما يختص بالجرائم العادية فهي خاضعة للقوانين العامة. ولا يمكن اتهامه بسبب هذه الجرائم او لعلتي خرق الدستور والخيانة العظمى الا من قبل مجلس النواب بموجب قرار يصدره بغالبية ثلثي مجموع أعضائه ويحاكم امام المجلس الأعلى المنصوص عليه في المادة الثمانين ويعهد في وظيفة النيابة العامة لدى المجلس الاعلى الى قاض تعينه المحكمة العليا المؤلفة من جميع غرفها.

المادة 61
يكف رئيس الجمهورية عن العمل عندما يتهم وتبقى سدة الرئاسة خالية الى ان تفصل القضية من قبل المجلس الأعلى.

المادة 62
عدل نص المادة 62 بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
في حال خلو سدة الرئاسة لأي علة كانت تناط صلاحيات رئيس الجمهورية وكالة بمجلس الوزراء.

المادة 63
مخصصات رئيس الجمهورية تحدد بموجب قانون ولا تجوز زيادتها ولا انقاصها مدة ولايته.

ثانيا : رئيس مجلس الوزراء
المادة 64
عدل نص المادة 64 بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالـي :
رئيس مجلس الوزراء هو رئيس الحكومة يمثلها ويتكلم باسمها ويعتبر مسؤولا عن تنفيذ السياسة العامة التي يضعها مجلس الوزراء. وهو يمارس الصلاحيات الآتية :
1 _ يرئس مجلس الوزراء، ويكون حكما نائبا لرئيس المجلس الأعلى للدفاع.
2 _ يجري الاستشارات النيابية لتشكيل الحكومة ويوقع مع رئيس الجمهورية مرسوم تشكيلها. وعلى الحكومة ان تتقدم من مجلس النواب ببيانها الوزاري لنيل الثقة في مهلة ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدور مرسوم تشكيلها. ولا تمارس الحكومة صلاحياتها قبل نيلها الثقة ولا بعد استقالتها او اعتبارها مستقيلة الا بالمعنى الضيق لتصريف الأعمال.
3 _ يطرح سياسة الحكومة العامة أمام مجلس النواب.
4 _ يوقع مع رئيس الجمهورية جميع المراسيم ما عدا مرسوم تسميته رئيسا للحكومة ومرسوم قبول استقالة الحكومة او اعتبارها مستقيلة.
5 _ يوقع مرسوم الدعوة الى فتح دورة استثنائية ومراسيم اصدار القوانين وطلب اعادة النظر فيها.
6 _ يدعو مجلس الوزراء الى الانعقاد ويضع جدول اعماله. ويطلع رئيس الجمهورية مسبقا على المواضيع التي يتضمنها وعلى المواضيع الطارئة التي ستبحث.
7 _ يتابع اعمال الادارات والمؤسسات العامة وينسق بين الوزراء ويعطي التوجيهات العامة لضمان حسن سير العمل.
8 _ يعقد جلسات عمل مع الجهات المعينة في الدولة بحضور الوزير المختص.

ثالثا : مجلس الوزراء
المادة 65
عدل نص المادة 65 بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالـي :
تناط السلطة الاجرائية بمجلس الوزراء . وهو السلطة التي تخضع لها القوات المسلحة، ومن الصلاحيات التي يمارسها :
1 _ وضع السياسة العامة للدولة في جميع المجالات ووضع مشاريع القوانين والمراسيم التنظيمية واتخاذ القرارات اللازمة لتطبيقها.
2 _ السهر على تنفيذ القوانين والانظمة والاشراف على اعمال كل اجهزة الدولة من ادارات ومؤسسات مدنية وعسكرية وأمنية بلا استثناء.
3 _ تعيين موظفي الدولة وصرفهم وقبول استقالتهم وفق القانون.
4 _ حل مجلس النواب بطلب من رئيس الجمهورية اذا امتنع مجلس النواب، لغير أسباب قاهرة، عن الاجتماع طوال عقد عادي او طوال عقدين استثنائيين متواليين لا تقل مده كل منهما عن الشهر او في حال رده الموازنة برمتها بقصد شل يد الحكومة عن العمل. ولا تجوز ممارسة هذا الحق مرة ثانية للاسباب نفسها التي دعت الى حل المجلس في المرة الأولى.
5 _ يجتمع مجلس الوزراء دوريا في مقر خاص ويترأس رئيس الجمهورية جلساته عندما يحضر. ويكون النصاب القانوني لانعقاده أكثرية ثلثي اعضائه، ويتخذ قراراته توافقيا. فاذا تعذر ذلك فبالتصويت، ويتخذ قراراته بأكثرية الحضور. اما المواضيع الاساسية فانها تحتاج الى موافقة ثلثي عدد اعضاء الحكومة المحدد في مرسوم تشكيلها. ويعتبر مواضيع اساسية ما يأتي :
تعديل الدستور، اعلان حالة الطوارئ والغاؤها، الحرب والسلم، التعبئة العامة، الاتفاقات والمعاهدات الدولية، الموازنة العامة للدولة، الخطط الانمائية الشاملة والطويلة المدى، تعيين موظفي الفئة الأولى او ما يعادلها، اعادة النظر في التقسيم الاداري، حل مجلس النواب، قانون الانتخابات ، قانون الجنسية، قوانين الاحوال الشخصية، اقالة الوزراء.

المادة 66
عدل نص المادة 66 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 ،ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
لا يلي الوزارة الا اللبنانيون ولا يجوز تولي الوزارة الا لمن يكون حائزا على الشروط التي تؤهله للنيابة.
يتولى الوزراء ادارة مصالح الدولة ويناط بهم تطبيق الانطمة والقوانين كل بما يتعلق بالامور العائدة الى ادارته وبما خص به.
يتحمل الوزراء اجماليا تجاه مجلس النواب تبعة سياسة الحكومة العامة ويتحملون افراديا تبعة افعالهم الشخصية.

المادة 67
عدل نص المادة 67 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
للوزراء ان يحضروا الى المجلس انى شاؤوا وان يسمعوا عندما يطلبون الكلام ولهم ان يستعينوا بمن يرون من عمال ادارتهم.

المادة 68
عدل نص المادة 68 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
عندما يقرر المجلس عدم الثقة بأحد الوزراء وفاقا للمادة السابعة والثلاثين وجب على هذا الوزير ان يستقيل.

المادة 69
الغي نص المادة 69 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 8/5/1929 ، ثم بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 ، حل النص التالي محل النص الملغى :
1 _ تعتبر الحكومة مستقيلة في الحالات الآتية :
أ _ اذا استقال رئيسها.
ب _ اذا فقدت أكثر من ثلث عدد أعضائها المحدد في مرسوم تشكيلها.
ج _ بوفاة رئيسها.
د _ عند بدء ولاية رئيس الجمهورية.
ه _ عند بدء ولاية مجلس النواب.
و _ عند نزع الثقة منها من قبل المجلس النيابي بمبادرة منه او بناء على طرحها الثقة.
2 _ تكون اقالة الوزير بمرسوم يوقعه رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس الحكومة بعد موافقة ثلثي اعضاء الحكومة.
3 _ عند استقالة الحكومة او اعتبارها مستقيلة يصبح مجلس النواب حكما في دورة انعقاد استثنائية حتى تأليف حكومة جديدة ونيلها الثقة.

المادة 70
عدل نص المادة 70 بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالـي :
لمجلس النواب ان يتهم رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء بارتكابهم الخيانة العظمى او باخلالهم بالواجبات المترتبة عليهم ولا يجوز ان يصدر قرار الاتهام الا بغالبية الثلثين من مجموع اعضاء المجلس. ويحدد قانون خاص شروط مسؤولية رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء الحقوقية.

المادة 71
عدل نص المادة 71 بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالـي :
يحاكم رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزير المتهم اما المجلس الأعلى.

المادة 72
عدل نص المادة 72 بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
يكف رئيس مجلس الوزراء او الوزير عن العمل فور صدور قرار الاتهام بحقه، واذا استقال لا تكون استقالته سببا لعدم اقامة الدعوى عليه او لوقف المعاملات القضائية.

الباب الثالث
أ – انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية
المادة 73
عدل نص المادة 73 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 وبالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 22/5/1948 على الوجه التالي :
قبل موعد انتهاء ولاية رئيس الجمهورية بمدة شهر على الأقل او شهرين على الأكثر يلتئم المجلس بناء على دعوة من رئيسه لانتخاب الرئيس الجديد.
واذا لم يدع المجلس لهذا الغرض فانه يجتمع حكما في اليوم العاشر الذي يسبق اجل انتهاء ولاية الرئيس.

المادة 74
عدل نص المادة 74 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
اذا خلت سدة الرئاسة بسبب وفاة الرئيس او استقالته او سبب آخر فلأجل انتخاب الخلف يجتمع المجلس فورا بحكم القانون واذا اتفق حصول خلاء الرئاسة حال وجود مجلس النواب منحلا تدعى الهيئات الانتخابية دون ابطاء ويجتمع المجلس بحكم القانون حال الفراغ من الأعمال الانتخابية.

المادة 75
عدل نص المادة 75 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
ان المجلس الملتئم لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية يعتبر هيئة انتخابية لا هيئة اشتراعية ويترتب عليه الشروع حالا في انتخاب رئيس الدولة دون مناقشة او أي عمل آخر.

ب - في تعديل الدستور
المادة 76
عدل نص المادة 76 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10 / 1927 على الوجه التالـي :
يمكن اعادة النظر في الدستور بناء على اقتراح رئيس الجمهورية فتقدم الحكومة مشروع القانون الى مجلس النواب.

المادة 77
عدل نص المادة 77 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 ، ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي : 
يمكن أيضا اعادة النظر في الدستور بناء على طلب مجلس النواب فيجري الأمر حينئذ على الوجه الآتي :
يحق لمجلس النواب في خلال عقد عادي وبناء على اقتراح عشرة من اعضائه على الأقل ان يبدي اقتراحه بأكثرية الثلثين من مجموع الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم المجلس قانونا باعادة النظر في الدستور.
على ان المواد والمسائل التي يتناولها الاقتراح يجب تحديدها وذكرها بصورة واضحة ، فيبلغ رئيس المجلس ذلك الاقتراح الى الحكومة طالبا اليها ان تضع مشروع قانون في شأنه ، فاذا وافقت الحكومة المجلس على اقتراحه بأكثرية الثلثين وجب عليها ان تضع مشروع التعديل وتطرحه على المجلس خلال اربعة أشهر واذا لم توافق فعليها ان تعيد القرار الى المجلس ليدرسه ثانية، فاذا أصر المجلس عليه بأكثرية ثلاثة ارباع مجموع الاعضاء الذين يتألف منهم المجلس قانونا، فلرئيس الجمهورية حينئذ اما اجابة المجلس الى رغبته او الطلب من مجلس الوزراء حله واجراء انتخابات جديدة في خلال ثلاثة أشهر، فاذا أصر المجلس الجديد على وجوب التعديل وجب على الحكومة الانصياع وطرح مشروع التعديل في مدة أربعة أشهر.

المادة 78
ت _ في أعمال مجلس النواب
عدل نص المادة 78 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17 تشرين الاول 1927 على الوجه التالي :
اذا طرح على المجلس مشروع يتعلق بتعديل الدستور يجب عليه ان يثابر على المناقشة حتى التصويت عليه قبل أي عمل آخر . على انه لا يمكنه ان يجري مناقشة او يصوت الا على المواد والمسائل المحددة بصورة واضحة في المشروع الذي يكون قدم له.

المادة 79
عدل نص المادة 79 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 ،ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي (1) :
عندما يطرح على المجلس مشروع يتعلق بتعديل الدستور لا يمكنه ان يبحث فيه او ان يصوت عليه ما لم تلتئم أكثرية مؤلفة من ثلثي الأعضاء الذين يؤلفون المجلس قانونا ويجب ان يكون التصويت بالغالبية نفسها.
وعلى رئيس الجمهورية ان يصدر القانون المتعلق بتعديل الدستور بالشكل والشروط نفسها التي تصدر وتنشر بموجبها القوانين العادية ويحق له خلال المدة المعينة للاصدار ان يطلب الى المجلس بعد اطلاع مجلس الوزراء اعادة المناقشة في المشروع مرة أخرى ويصوت عليه بأكثرية 
ثلثي الأصوات أيضا.

الباب الرابع
تدابير مختلفة
أ - المجلس الاعلى
المادة 80
عدل نص المادة 80 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 ، ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي (1) :
يتألف المجلس الأعلى، ومهمته محاكمة الرؤساء والوزراء، من سبعة نواب ينتخبهم مجلس النواب وثمانية من أعلى القضاة اللبنانيين رتبة حسب درجات التسلسل القضائي او باعتبار القدمية اذا تساوت درجاتهم ويجتمعون تحت رئاسة أرفع هؤلاء القضاة رتبة وتصدر قرارات التجريم من المجلس الأعلى بغالبية عشرة اصوات. وتحدد أصول المحاكمات لديه بموجب قانون خاص.

المادة 81
ب _ في المالية
عدل نص المادة 81 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 على الوجه التالي:
تفرض الضرائب العمومية ولا يجوز احداث ضريبة ما وجبايتها في الجمهورية اللبنانية الا بموجب قانون شامل تطبق احكامه على جميع الأراضي اللبنانية دون استثناء.

المادة 82
لا يجوز تعديل ضريبة او الغاؤها الا بقانون.

المادة 83
كل سنة في بدء عقد تشرين الاول تقدم الحكومة لمجلس النواب موازنة شاملة نفقات الدولة ودخلها عن السنة القادمة ويقترع على الموازنة بندا بندا.

المادة 84
عدل نص المادة 84 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
لا يجوز للمجلس في خلال المناقشة بالميزانية وبمشاريع الاعتمادات الاضافية او الاستثنائية ان يزيد الاعتمادات المقترحة عليه في مشروع الموازنة او في بقية المشاريع المذكورة سواء كان ذلك بصورة تعديل يدخله عليها او بطريقة الاقتراح. غير انه يمكنه بعد الانتهاء من تلك المناقشة ان يقرر بطريقة الاقتراح قوانين من شأنها احداث نفقات جديدة.

المادة 85
عدل نص المادة 85 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 وبالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 ، ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
لا يجوز ان يفتح اعتماد استثنائي الا بقانون خاص.
اما اذا دعت ظروف طارئة لنفقات مستعجلة فيتخذ رئيس الجمهورية مرسوما ، بناء على قرار صادر عن مجلس الوزراء ، بفتح اعتمادات استثنائية او اضافية وبنقل اعتمادات في الموازنة على ان لا تتجاوز هذه الاعتمادات حدا اقصى يحدد في قانون الموازنة. ويجب ان تعرض هذه التدابير على موافقة المجلس في اول عقد يلتئم فيه بعد ذلك.

المادة 86
عدل نص المادة 86 بموحب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 ، ثم عدل مجددا بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 على الوجه التالي :
اذا لم يبت مجلس النواب نهائيا في شأن مشروع الموازنة قبل الانتهاء من العقد المعين لدرسه فرئيس الجمهورية بالاتفاق مع رئيس الحكومة يدعو المجلس فورا لعقد استثنائي يستمر لغاية نهاية كانون الثاني لمتابعة درس الموازنة واذا انقضى العقد الاستثنائي هذا ولم يبت نهائيا في مشروع الموازنة فلمجلس الوزراء ان يتخذ قرارا، يصدر بناء عليه عن رئيس الجمهورية ، مرسوم يجعل بموجبه المشروع بالشكل الذي تقدم به الى المجلس مرعيا ومعمولا به . ولا يجوز لمجلس الوزراء ان يستعمل هذا الحق الا اذا كان مشروع الموازنة قد طرح على المجلس قبل بداية عقده بخمسة عشر يوما على الأقل.
على انه في مدة العقد الاستثنائي المذكور تجبى الضرائب والتكاليف والرسوم والمكوس والعائدات الاخرى كما في السابق وتؤخذ ميزانية السنة السابقة اساسا ويضاف اليها ما فتح بها من الاعتمادات الاضافية الدائمة ويحذف منها ما اسقط من الاعتمادات الدائمة وتأخذ الحكومة نفقات شهر كانون الثاني من السنة الجديدة على القاعدة الاثني عشرية.

المادة 87
عدل نص المادة 87 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 17/10/1927 على الوجه التالي :
ان حسابات الادارة المالية النهائية لكل سنة يجب ان تعرض على المجلس ليوافق عليها قبل نشر موازنة السنة الثانية التي تلي تلك السنة وسيوضع قانون خاص لتشكيل ديوان المحاسبات.

المادة 88
لا يجوز عقد قرض عمومي ولا تعهد يترتب عليه انفاق من مال الخزانة الا بموجب قانون.

المادة 89
لا يجوز منح أي التزام او امتياز لاستغلال مورد من موارد ثروة البلاد الطبيعية او مصلحة ذات منفعة عامة او أي احتكار الا بموجب قانون والى زمن محدود.

الباب الخامس
احكام تتعلق بالدولة المنتدبة وبعصبة الأمم
المادة 90
الغي نص هذه المادة بالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 9/11/1943 وكانت تتعلق بحقوق وواجبات الدولة المنتدبة.

المادة 91
الغي نص هذه المادة بالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 9/11/1943 وكانت تتعلق بحقوق وواجبات الدولة المنتدبة.

المادة 92
الغي نص هذه المادة بالقانون الدستوري الصادر في 9/11/1943 وكانت تتعلق بحقوق وواجبات الدولة المنتدبة.

المادة 93
الغي نص المادة 93 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 .

المادة 94
الغي نص المادة 94 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 9/11/1943 .


الباب السادس
احكام نهائية ومؤقتة

المادة 95
عدل نص المادة 95 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 9/11/1943 ، ثم الغي هذا النص بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 18 تاريخ 21/9/1990 وابدل بالنص التالي :
على مجلس النواب المنتخب على أساس المناصفة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين اتخاذ الاجراءات الملائمة لتحقيق الغاء الطائفية السياسية وفق خطة مرحلية وتشكيل هيئة وطنية برئاسة رئيس الجمهورية، تضم بالاضافة الى رئيس مجلس النواب ورئيس مجلس الوزراء شخصيات سياسية وفكرية واجتماعية.
مهمة الهيئة دراسة واقتراح الطرق الكفيلة بالغاء الطائفية وتقديمها الى مجلسي النواب والوزراء ومتابعة تنفيذ الخطة المرحلية.
وفي المرحلة الانتقالية :
أ _ تمثل الطوائف بصورة عادلة في تشكيل الوزارة.
ب _ تلغى قاعدة التمثيل الطائفي ويعتمد الاختصاص والكفاءة في الوظائف العامة والقضاء والمؤسسات العسكرية والامنية والمؤسسات العامة والمختلطة وفقا لمقتضيات الوفاق الوطني باستثناء وظائف الفئة الأولى فيها وفي ما يعادل الفئة الأولى فيها وتكون هذه الوظائف مناصفة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين دون تخصيص أية وظيفة لأية طائفة مع التقيد بمبدأي الاختصاص والكفاءة.

المادة 96
الغيت نصوص هذه المواد بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 وكلها تتعلق بمجلس الشيوخ وكيفية انتخابه وتنظيمه وتعيينه .

المادة 97
الغيت نصوص هذه المواد بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 وكلها تتعلق بمجلس الشيوخ وكيفية انتخابه وتنظيمه وتعيينه .

المادة 98
الغيت نصوص هذه المواد بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 وكلها تتعلق بمجلس الشيوخ وكيفية انتخابه وتنظيمه وتعيينه .

المادة 99
الغيت نصوص هذه المواد بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 وكلها تتعلق بمجلس الشيوخ وكيفية انتخابه وتنظيمه وتعيينه .

المادة 100
الغيت نصوص هذه المواد بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 21/1/1947 وكلها تتعلق بمجلس الشيوخ وكيفية انتخابه وتنظيمه وتعيينه .

المادة 101
ابتداء من اول ايلول سنة 1926 تدعى دولة لبنان الكبير الجمهورية اللبنانية دون أي تبديل او تعديل آخر.

المادة 102
عدل نص المادة 102 بموجب القانون الدستوري الصادر في 9/11/1943 على الوجه التالي :
ألغيت كل الاحكام الاشتراعية المخالفة لهذا الدستور.

أذيع في 23 ايار سنة 1926

----------

